# Full Spectrum LED Grow Light, Most Unusual



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

This is one odd led grow light. Covers the spectrum from (390nm Ultraviolet) through Blues, Yellows to (633nm Reds)
http://ultraledlights.com/full_spectrum_grow_light.htm


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That's an interesting product, but I notice they intend it to be used by indoor pot growers. Notice that they will ship to a drop off point so you can pick up the light in secrecy! They don't say what wattage LEDs they are using, but it seems they are the tiny ones that are ineffective for our use.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> That's an interesting product, but I notice they intend it to be used by indoor pot growers. Notice that they will ship to a drop off point so you can pick up the light in secrecy! They don't say what wattage LEDs they are using, but it seems they are the tiny ones that are ineffective for our use.



No, I didn't notice that. That's funny. I find the idea behind this interesting too.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

The color rendering on those lights is really weird...


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

xmas_one said:


> The color rendering on those lights is really weird...


You've seen one in action ?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Steve001 said:


> You've seen one in action ?


It said the same color as a high pressure sodium light. That means really really disgustingly yellow.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> It said the same color as a high pressure sodium light. That means really really disgustingly yellow.


I didn't read that correctly I see that now.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

The graph is odd but that's because they use all those monochromatic LEDs rather than whites. 

Compare. Both would grow plants just fine, but the white LED will look so so so so much more natural.

Their disco-inferno graph.









Cree XPG Cool white (6500K)


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> That's an interesting product, but I notice they intend it to be used by indoor pot growers. Notice that they will ship to a drop off point so you can pick up the light in secrecy! They don't say what wattage LEDs they are using, but it seems they are the tiny ones that are ineffective for our use.


stupid stoner's always taking the good lights :icon_wink


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

redfishsc said:


> The graph is odd but that's because they use all those monochromatic LEDs rather than whites.
> 
> Compare. Both would grow plants just fine, but the white LED will look so so so so much more natural.
> 
> ...


What I like about this product's concept is this. We all know that it's easy to create lighting that has good PAR. But it's not so easy to create a single source light that closely mimics the spectrum of noontime Summer sunlight http://www.reeftank123.com/lighting/spectrum_daylight.jpg. Instead multiple light sources are needed. Now with that in mind it might be practical to do just that with a blend of led's made by Cree.
Looking at the spectrogram above there's a slight deficiency between 473.22-492.08nms. Now looking at the Cree led *
85-CRI White 
90-CRI White * 
both can be driven to have a color temp and a spectrum profile like this http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampXP-E-HEW.pdf 
filling in the deficiency somewhat and in turn elevating the CRI index while still maintaining good PAR and perhaps increasing PAR.

On the other hand I could be entirely wrong. What do you all think ?


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

The high-CRI LED's you're linking to are 2700K color temp and would look quite ugly over a tank IMO and are slightly less efficient.

Might look interesting in combo with cool whites, with a royal blue thrown in here and there to cool down the overall look.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

redfishsc said:


> The high-CRI LED's you're linking to are 2700K color temp and would look quite ugly over a tank IMO and are slightly less efficient.
> 
> Might look interesting in combo with cool whites, with a royal blue thrown in here and there to cool down the overall look.


That's what I'm suggesting. Too use these in combo, not by themselves because they have a slightly higher peak that would help fill in those weak emissions between 473 and 492 plus a bit more beyond 492. 

Royal blue could benefit PAR and it might improve CRI. Or perhaps a cyan instead. http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR.pdf


----------

